# Back for some more advice



## Teddybear87 (Nov 15, 2017)

Hello everybody, back for some more advice. Couldn't for the life of me get back into my old account. So started a new one. Figured it might be better anyway.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

What was the name of your old account?


----------



## rachelmartin (Nov 28, 2017)

Teddybear87 said:


> Hello everybody, back for some more advice. Couldn't for the life of me get back into my old account. So started a new one. Figured it might be better anyway.


Hey dear


----------

